# Basic cheapish saddle for trail riding?



## Naphth (Jan 7, 2015)

I lease a horse and I'm not really into the whole sharing it thing, especially once they started putting beginners on him, so I've been looking into buying and boarding my own horse. I've found a nearby and reasonably priced boarding place that I'll visit when I get more serious. One thing I'm having the most trouble with is tack. I really know a lot more about the health of the horse and riding itself, and almost nothing about tack. I need you to talk to me like you're talking to someone that knows nothing about horses.

Anyway, I'm mostly looking for a trail horse at this point. I can find a trailer easily enough and my grandfather has a little bit older F250 that I believe has a towing capacity of around 8000#, which I think should be enough. And I'm sure if there's an emergency the boarding place would be willing to transport a horse to a vet with short notice, if for a fee. My main problem is tack... I really don't care what a saddle looks like or who made it, just something that's relatively comfortable and lasts reasonably long. No one's saying I can't ride English on a trail, but I'd probably go for a western saddle. What should I be looking for in the titles and descriptions of used saddle listings? What price range should I expect for what I asked? And what about bridles? Starting from absolute 0 here, don't really know anything about bridles even having ridden for 7 years.


Thanks for the help.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

While you're still riding your leased horse, see if you can try different saddles, to find what size and style you like. Google how to measure a western saddle so you know how to get an accurate idea of the size seat you need. Western and English style saddles are measured differently. I like a small pommel and a deep seat. Others like a large pommel they can brace against if things get rough, and a wide, padded seat. I call that type a cowboy easy chair. 

Synthetic saddles are light weight and easy to clean. I've seen them for sale used, from $75 to $200. I've also seen leather saddles in the same price range. Some are more expensive, but that was my range when I was looking for saddles. 

The conventional wisdom on purchasing is to wait until you have your horse. This is to ensure the saddle also fits your horse. 

I'm sure others more educated in saddle styles and fit can offer more detail.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Good advice. Spend the time before you buy a horse to get familiar with saddles, try as many as you can, do research on synthetic vs leather, rough vs smooth, different stirrups, etc.


----------



## tman33 (Jul 4, 2011)

Spend as much as you can afford on a good well made saddle. After all it will make or brake you if you ride a lot or a long time. Over the years I have rode all kinds of saddles. When I was a kid my cousin and I rode a lot. I always used his horse and saddles back then. He had some cheap Mexican made saddles that would absolutely kill me. It made riding very unpleasant! They were like riding a 2x4. You don't have to spend a ton of money, but like anything else you get what you pay for. Usually the more you spend the better the saddle will be, to a point. Buy a good saddle and it will last you for years and years if you take care of it.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Saddle: You want cheap but decent. I personally ride everywhere in my old style Wintec. I bought it for $125 a few years ago. 

Abettas are also really nice for a fairly cheap price. 

Depending on where you live you can get a nice used saddle for under 300 if you look around. 

Bridles: Personally I use nylon. Cheap and colorful and they are easy to clean. I'm Anti-leather because I hate cleaning tack. Depending on the style, under 35 bucks new. 

Bits: I'd say around 30 and under for a decent snaffle. 

I strongly reccomend you buy this book. It is great for learning about tack. 

Horseman's Guide to Tack and Equipment: Form, Fit And Function: Cynthia Mcfarland: 9780762786268: Amazon.com: Books


I'd also pick up Horses for Dummies, that book helped me a lot when I was a newbie. 

Also Cherry Hill's books. She's a very good author and I find her easy to understand and agree with her on a lot. 

Post here a lot! No question is to small or silly, we'll help!


----------



## tjmoley2001 (Oct 11, 2014)

I would wait til you have your own horse,then fit the saddle to that horse..and yourself....when I got my first saddle...was cheap,and did not fit my girl.....wasted.....brought a couple used home and tried on...comfortable to you is one thing..but unless it fits the horse and is comfortable..could be causing yourself costly problems down the line..now I know what I need for my girl....


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

I believe in getting the best I can get tack wise, even if that means I have to sacrifice other areas. If price is an issue, get a quality used saddle. Stay away from beginner sets that you see advertised with a saddle, bridle, and breast collar for 300 bucks. Take that 300 bucks and invest in a used name brand quality saddle. Like Craig Cameron says, the only thing riding on your equipment is your life!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Tack that fits the horse comes before a trailer or truck.

buy quality, since , if it doesn't fit, you can resell it. if you buy cheap crap, you just made someone's day who was trying to unload it, and found a sucker.

you won't really be able to find a saddle until after you've found a horse. that said, I have bought dressage saddles that were middle quality, medium trees and ended up getting lucky in that they fit a lot of horses well enough to use.

so, are you asking for advice on a brand?


----------

